
World Population Cartogram (2018) - jonbaer
https://ourworldindata.org/world-population-cartogram
======
strainer
About 10 years ago I got the same urge to find or make maps to visually detail
humanities conditions. An ostentatious write-up of the idea survives here [1]

I imagined a wiki like effort to crowd source data that scores regions for 5
"Domains of Human Circumstance"

\-------

Labour : opportunities, conditions, demands and rewards of productive
endeavour

Food : calories, nutrition, contaminants, variety, taste

Material Environment : air & water quality, land quality (toxicity, civil
engineering, architecture, ecology)

Social Environment : access to education, entertainment, arts, media,
therapists, medicine

Private Environment (shelter,clothing) : allocation, facilities, privacy,
preference, private architecture/furnishings, quantity

Physical Security : statistical hazard from criminal predation, military
trauma, political/economic upheaval

\-------

The category scores would be rendered in colored combinations on maps in a
manner which importantly would not average out distributions, so that a region
with many people living with low scores and others with high would not
deceptively appear as equivalent to everyone with middle scores.

I've regretfully never made any progress on it.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20131211161318/http://pericosm.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131211161318/http://pericosm.com/hcrp/worldview.html)

------
mc32
The main driver of pop growth has been Asia where pops have tripled since
1950. That’s a lot of growth for one region in such little time. India won’t
stabilize till 2060s. That’s scary. Also 100 million along one fertile river
valley in Egypt.

Any fluctuation in resources can have dire consequences.

~~~
rabidrat
Let it be noted that the US population more than doubled in the same time
period (1950-2018, from 150m to 325m, vs 1.4b to 4.5b). So 215% vs 310%.

~~~
mc32
While true, that was not driven by natural native growth whereas in Asia it
was. Not only that but the base pop was already very large, so a trebbling is
significant.

For instance Belize tripling its pop now is no big deal, Bangladesh tripling
its pop is a huge problem, maybe catrastrophic.

------
python_gt_r2
Many countries need a one child policy, the sooner the better. Not only for
their own interest, but also specially for the interest of adjacent regions
that are being affected and reap no benefits.

~~~
mikorym
The UN's population projections have historically been very accurate. They
have also consistently shown that the better educated and developed a country
is, the quicker its population stabilises.

~~~
titzer
I'm not sure what you are referring to, because here
([https://population.un.org/wpp/Graphs/DemographicProfiles/](https://population.un.org/wpp/Graphs/DemographicProfiles/))
I see 3 models, a high, medium, and low, and they diverge _hugely_ by 2100.

~~~
mikorym
They have outlier models, but look at the probabilities associated with them
(should be >90%, i.e., <10% probability for those lines). A better statement
on my behalf would have been that their _probabilistic distributions_ have
been historically very accurate.

They are also updated very diligently to account for new phenomena. I don't
work for the UN, but they take population growth very seriously.

------
b_tterc_p
Really great visualization. I was surprised by how small Russia is relative to
expectations. Also how small Canada and large Mexico is.

------
loudmax
I love maps like these, they give such a great sense of where the people are.
A technique that this map doesn't take advantage of is using color or
brightness to represent population growth or age distribution, so you can
project into the future.

Along these lines I also like maps adjusted for GDP and economic growth that
show where the money is and where they're creating more of it.

------
chrisweekly
This is dataviz done right. Gorgeous and useful.

